# Shed Hunting



## ambyrd2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Has anybody done any shed hunting with their V? If so, how do you recommend introducing them to it?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

yes great fun


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Google is awesome
http://www.goshedhunting.com/

I learned something today. Those antler chews are expensive! May just give this a go!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Good Lordy we do this in bunches and thanks Carolina Blue 

They said shed I got froggy ;D

Hunting for antlers is Awesome Fun" 

My cave is full of them 

trust me take a Vizsla or 3 you will find them faster 

Time of year matters as well

and great cardio and views


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never tried to teach a dog to find antlers.
I know their are nose work DVDs. I would think the same concept would work, you would just be use a different scent.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

We hit Cabelas first 

clean white tee shirt multi deer scents black tail, white tail and mule deer combo plates ;D

Let them have some fun

and the reds are off

Its like a Cowboy loaded Pizza without fat" ;D


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Fall is coming! Have 3 bucks running in my yard. Kiya has a great nose. We will see what we get.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

C Blue you will find little in early fall kid 

deer antlers fall off each season after the rutt 

You will find them in the late winters and very late spring 

most come off between Feb 1st through late April always following the Rut" 8)

Fall you may find a late grasshopper or frog running for it ;D

Hope that helps some

Fall you can hunt your own 

first snows lights out


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I want to try this with Aspen, he loves his Antler we got off my parents property. 
They have 100 acres full of white tail, could be something fun for the spring!!


----------

